# We did it again  Giant Blacks and Reds GOD is good



## letliloneswalk (Jun 8, 2012)

Well just got back from the pan handle and we slammed as usual !  The Lord has been so good to me, it will take me the rest of my life to Thank him!  Bait was plentiful as we caught lots of  LY's  and Pinfish.  Caught 12 species --Species caught
1. Flounder
2. Bluefish
3. Sharks
4. Amber Jacks
5. Grouper
6. Red Snapper
7. Black Snapper
8. Lane Snapper
9. Kingfish
10. Rainbow Runner
11. Redfish
12. Hammerhead Shark
But the real target was snapper - giant Blacks and Reds
Hey ya'll Bass boys  go off shore and try catching some 20+ lbs reds  ! they fight like no other especially when they are 80-90' feet deep!  the power these fish put up is truely unbelievable!  Its an experience i wish every fisherman could have!
Here are a few pics  hope you enjoy!   Matthew 7 : 13-14
Amen and Aleluia !
Praise to Jesus Christ our redeemer rewarder restorer!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice catch. That is some fine eating.


----------



## jerry russell (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 8, 2012)

That catch would bless the socks off of me also. Especially that big ol' red snap in pic 1!

Well done, some fine eating awaits I'm sure!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 8, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## ted_BSR (Jun 8, 2012)

Amen Brother! Looks like a good time!


----------



## Michael F Sights (Jun 10, 2012)

Sweet Black snapper!


----------



## letliloneswalk (Jun 11, 2012)

seems like i do more fishing for men for Christ  now a days!


----------



## stick-n-string (Jun 17, 2012)

letliloneswalk said:


> seems like i do more fishing for men for Christ  now a days!



Nothing wrong with that!!


----------



## letliloneswalk (Jun 19, 2012)

amen


----------



## letliloneswalk (Jul 19, 2012)

the gulf is full of fish  you just got to keep your line wet !


----------



## Lead Poison (Jul 22, 2012)

Amen! 

I agree with you; God is truly good! I give him thank every time I kill a deer. Raise my hand toward heaven and say a sincer thank you. 

I'm glad you have a great time on the water.


----------



## letliloneswalk (Aug 22, 2012)

All the GLORY goes to GOD our Loving Father in Heaven !


----------



## fishfryer (Aug 22, 2012)

Looks like a very rewarding trip! Judging by the smiles,and fish pictures, a good time was had by all.


----------



## Bryannecker (Aug 22, 2012)

The Lord was with ya'll on that trip for sure!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rock-hard (Aug 25, 2012)

Have you got any pics of the Rainbow Runner? How far out did you catch it? Did you keep it and eat it? I have caught one in the past. They are beautiful fish. We saw schools of them out around some deepwater oil rigs a few years ago off LA.


----------

